# brush blades



## deerfarmer313 (May 24, 2015)

I have collected a lot of brush cutting blades, looking for a way to store and transport them safely.

Any good ideas?


----------



## sawfun (May 24, 2015)

Strap then together and a wooden box works. 

If you have any of the U shaped blades and you wish to sell them I would be interested.


----------

